# Edge Not Showing Up in Samsung Input List at Times



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm having issues with my Edge that never occurred with my Bolt. I have a Samsung TV. When I cycle through the input list, the TiVo isn't listed. However, if I hit the TiVo button, the TV will automatically change to the TiVo.

Not sure if this is an issue with the TV or the TiVo, but since it didn't occur with my Bolt I'm leaning toward it being a TiVo issue.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

geekmedic said:


> I'm having issues with my Edge that never occurred with my Bolt. I have a Samsung TV. When I cycle through the input list, the TiVo isn't listed. However, if I hit the TiVo button, the TV will automatically change to the TiVo.
> 
> Not sure if this is an issue with the TV or the TiVo, but since it didn't occur with my Bolt I'm leaning toward it being a TiVo issue.


Do you have power savings enabled? Also sounds like CEC is enabled since the TV is switching to that input when you hit the TiVo button.

Scott


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

No, power savings is disabled. CEC has always been enabled. I never had this problem with TiVo Bolt and it's only recently that it's emerged with my Edge. When I first purchased the Edge, it didn't do this for a while. I'm wondering if there was a software update that caused the issue.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CEC Can be funky Try turning it Off and see if the problem goes away


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Remind me again where the settings for CEC is?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Turn if off on your TV. Not the TiVo


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I thought I read that there is a CEC setting now in TE4 also? Not sure where since we're still TE3.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> I thought I read that there is a CEC setting now in TE4 also? Not sure where since we're still TE3.
> Scott


Where? Remote Control Setup, first item. I don't believe in CEC or ARC.

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------

